# Thanks to Waxstock for the goodie bag



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Was a good day with some amazing cars. 
Already tried the auto finesse on my astra. Nice result


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice Sticker ;-)


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Yeah I opened mine last night bloody Auto Finesse QD had leaked and made the sticker all soggy..... 

Bottle of S17 is handy though as I am nearly through my existing one....


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Goody Bag??


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah I opened mine last night bloody Auto Finesse QD had leaked and made the sticker all soggy.....
> 
> Bottle of S17 is handy though as I am nearly through my existing one....


Haha well autosmart handed me 5 litres of fallout remover with a punctured bottle, half of it must of dripped out round the show and definitely half is on the boot floor of my car! At least I have no iRon fallout in the boot anymore!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Boot must stink???


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Millzer said:


> Goody Bag??


Yeah the AF one that was given out to a the other Top 16 entrants that didn't place in the top 3.

Not that bothered about the wasted QD as I don't use AF products more bothered that the DW/WS sticker is trashed


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah the AF one that was given out to a the other Top 16 entrants that didn't place in the top 3.
> 
> Not that bothered about the wasted QD as I don't use AF products more bothered that the DW/WS sticker is trashed


Nick, your car was just stunning.

:argie:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah the AF one that was given out to a the other Top 16 entrants that didn't place in the top 3.
> 
> Not that bothered about the wasted QD as I don't use AF products more bothered that the DW/WS sticker is trashed


Ah thats fair play, they were all class entries! 
N yeah shame about your sticker!


----------

